# Nice try...



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

but I don't see this one making it very far...

S782 Repeal Pistol/Crossbow Transfer Permit

http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2009&BillID=s782&submitButton=Go

http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2009/Bills/Senate/PDF/S782v0.pdf


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope. Not gonna happen.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope.. don't see this one in a million yrs. 

Right now I'm talking to my LE friend who's not quite sure and asking his ATF buddy just how I can receive a pistol in NC from out of state from private seller.. even with my purchase permit. We're shaking our heads at trying to find out what's kosher/legal on shipping in a pistol to me. State laws, federal laws, yadda yadda.. FFL required from private seller? no? We're just not sure. 

Not just any old law-abiding fellow can just buy one I guess.. Of course criminals have no problem, nor worry about such trivial things as the law.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

It will have to go through an FFL in _your_ State of residence.

The seller can ship himself to that FFL, assuming you can find one that will accept a shipment from an individual. No law against it, just some prefer not to.

Better off talking to an FFL local to you than any one in LE or even ATF. Local dealers are familiar with Fed., State and local laws and deal with this stuff all the time.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

babs said:


> Right now I'm talking to my LE friend who's not quite sure and asking his ATF buddy just how I can receive a pistol in NC from out of state from private seller.. even with my purchase permit. We're shaking our heads at trying to find out what's kosher/legal on shipping in a pistol to me. State laws, federal laws, yadda yadda.. FFL required from private seller? no? We're just not sure.


Your private seller has (well, doesn't have to but it's easiest) to go to an FFL wherever he is and ship it to an FFL where you are. The FFL on this end will verify your purchase permit and have you fill out the necessary paperwork. That's how I just did it when I sold both of my XD's privately (one went to TX and one stayed here in NC).


----------

